# Seems Like A Great Dealhttp://images.craigslist.org/01515_gc5rpqmpei5_600x450.jpg



## spoker (Jul 26, 2016)

http://images.craigslist.org/01515_gc5rPqmPei5_600x450.jpg


----------



## spoker (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Jul 27, 2016)

glad i didnt buy it,bought this instead


----------



## spoker (Jul 27, 2016)

$60.00


----------

